
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (February 2018) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
pbnjay
SEEKING WORK -- remote or Charlotte, NC. Travel OK

Experienced full-stack developer: Go, Python, Swift, Objective-C, Javascript,
Java, C/C++, Assembly, PostgreSQL. MySQL and PHP when I have to.

I have a lot of experience with iOS and macOS apps, backend development and
databases.

\- Recent iOS app: Merchbar
[https://itunes.apple.com/US/app/id879654508?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/US/app/id879654508?mt=8)

\- I also did backend, iOS app, and IoT platform work for
[http://www.audacywireless.com/online-
interface/](http://www.audacywireless.com/online-interface/)

Charlotte's a hub, so I'm happy to fly to you for occasional meetings and
other necessities.

\- LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thepbnjay/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thepbnjay/)

\- Github: [https://github.com/pbnjay](https://github.com/pbnjay) \- mainly
small Open Source projects, I'm happy to chat and screenshare tidbits from
more interesting projects.

Email: jeremy at stridatum.com

------
tonyvt2005
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Northern Virginia / Washington, D.C.

I'm a former VP of Product and Engineering with 10+ years of experience
building web apps using Rails. I build MVPs for startups and small companies
so they can test their ideas in the market quickly.

Services:

\- Backend: Ruby, Ruby on Rails

\- Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, JavaScript, Bootstrap

\- Product wireframing / mockups, building out UI prototypes with designers

\- Mobile - I build out the APIs in Rails and partner with iOS/Android devs on
building out the native apps.

Talk to me about your ideas!

Email: tony@29fx.com

Website: [http://29fx.com](http://29fx.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/)

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | part-time or 1-6 month contract | Remote or
onsite

Full stack engineer with over 5 years professional experience with various
technologies. Experience working for startups in fast-paced environments.
Comfortable eliciting requirements from stakeholders, developing software
specifications as a team lead and implementing the software specified on time.
Experienced developing full solutions: frontend, backend, devops, sql database
reporting, email marketing and templates, conversion funnel measurement and
optimization, a/b hypothesis and testing.

I have developed software used by thousands of paying customers in Javascript
(React, React Native, meteor, jQuery, Angular.js, node.js), Python (Django,
Flask), Ruby (Ruby on Rails), Mobile native languages (java, objective-c), Go,
SQL (postgres, sqlite) and cloud providers (Amazon Web Services, Firebase,
Ansible). Worked in the restaurant, healthcare (hipaa compliance) and
e-commerce industries.

Very interested in Machine Learning, Deep Learning (Keras, Tensorflow) and
Blockchain technologies.

Email harry@harrymoreno.com

[https://github.com/morenoh149](https://github.com/morenoh149)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/)

[http://harrymoreno.com/about](http://harrymoreno.com/about)

------
carterparks
SEEKING WORK - Rails/Elixir/React(Native) Full Stack Web (and Mobile)
Developer

Location: Laramie, Wyoming, USA

Remote: Yes (but I'm happy to travel from time to time)

I've got over a decade's experience building innovative web applications using
Ruby on Rails. Lately I've been increasingly interested in Elixir and Phoenix
for building realtime applications. Also over the past several years, I've
witnessed the heavy lifting move to the frontend and I've embraced React,
Relay, GraphQL, and React Native on this path. I've worked on large teams,
I've worked alone. As such, I've got experience across the full stack ranging
from CSS pixel pushing all the way down to writing provisioning scripts for
scaling servers.

Over the years, I've worked on a variety of projects from clients as big as a
Fortune 50 company to early stage startups. Most recently, I've been working
on an IoT/Mobile/Web platform for a very large company. I've spent many years
in the eCommerce space helping streamline sales for hybrid online/B&M
eCommerce companies. I've integrated with countless APIs.

I'm very interested in building cutting edge interesting apps. If you're
looking to build another Facebook, I might not be for you.

I am in the early stages of growing my freelancing into an agency so I've also
got a team on call for building out larger projects.

Let's chat! carter at altitype dot com

------
carbeewo
========================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote, Travel OK

========================================

13+ years as CTO, Tech Strategist, and Senior Developer, building Platforms &
Marketplaces.

If you are a Platform or Marketplace founder, I can:

    
    
      - Build effective platform tools that enhance your user's transactions, and nudge them towards transacting more often.
      - Help you collect the right data, and leverage it to match up producers and consumers, so they can transact effectively.
      - Show you how to attract users to your platform, and help you solve the platform "chicken and the egg" problem.
    
    

About me:

    
    
      - I'm writing a book on *Platform Growth Strategies*, coming out soon.
      - I am language and technology-agnostic; I'll use whatever technology is most suited to solving my clients' problems. I've used a lot of tech in the last 13 years.
      - I'm originally from Canada, but I've worked with clients all over the world: San Francisco, Austin, Seattle, Vancouver, Toronto, London, Berlin, Copenhagen, Hong Kong, Taipei, and more.
    
    

Website: [https://mattfrancois.com](https://mattfrancois.com)

Github: [https://github.com/mattfran](https://github.com/mattfran)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattfrancois](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mattfrancois)

------
rurabe
SEEKING WORK - Honolulu, HI

Remote: I'm willing to travel, but probably not to relocate.

Email: rurabe at gmail dot com

I have 5+ years experience building web applications in Ruby and Javascript.

\- Do you want to build a fairly traditional app? I've done tons of that with
Rails and Express.

\- Do you want to do some really fancy stuff? I've focused on that lately
using React and Redux, builing complex apps that live inside the browser with
lightweight servers that serve JSON.

\- Do you want to do some really really fancy real time stuff? I've also
worked on apps that use websockets to deliver realtime two way communications
in conjunction with React to do magic.

\- Do you use a database? I have 6+ years of experience working with
Postgresql, and am not too shabby with MySql either.

If you think you might want to do any of these (fancy) things, I can lead or
augment your development efforts with an approach that prioritizes clear
communication and quality code. I've been working for 3+ years remotely with
both startups and larger organizations, and am happy to talk with you about
your project.

Look forward to hearing from you!

Ryan github: [https://github.com/rurabe](https://github.com/rurabe) linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rurabe/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rurabe/)

------
nunoarruda
SEEKING WORK | Freelance Front End Developer

Location: Portugal

Remote work: Yes

Portfolio:
[https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio](https://nunoarruda.com/#portfolio)

Resume: [https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nunoarruda](https://github.com/nunoarruda)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

Hi I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front-End Web Developer with a strong technical
skill-set, attention to detail, and 16 years of experience. I have a passion
for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and building
great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for - both
full-time and contract.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that now has 15,000+ users, and an award-winning
payroll system. I've done frontend work for Adobe, 21st Century Fox, Bayer,
among other companies.

I've been working remotely for the last 5 years for clients worldwide and I
can be flexible in order to have overlapping working hours with a distributed
team.

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London, UK - Remote preferred, happy to visit clients anywhere
in the UK.

DevOps / Python guy with over a decade's experience building, hosting and
tuning applications.

I work with engineering teams to make their products as scalable and robust as
possible. AWS, Kubernetes, load testing, CI, deploy systems, monitoring,
config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you name it I've
done it.

Recent projects include:

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Updated a sprawling
Django/Postgres app to fit modern containerised hosting, resulting in a stack
that makes great use of k8s' scaling & resiliency features. Templating via
Helm for multiple, namespaced stack instances & continuous integration.

\+ Another AWS/k8s/Docker stack, this time with a persistence layer comprising
Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through Zookeeper. Prometheus &
Grafana for monitoring.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Haven't got rich yet.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of a large microservice stack across cloud and
physical servers with varied configurations.

\+ Support, enhancements and development for a number of Django projects.

hn-2018-02@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
fredgrott
Remote Freelancer Location: NW Indiana SKills: Android Dev, web fronnt end

Okay it's simple I am looking for Design Firms that would like to have me take
some of the overflow web work off their hands. DUe to me creating ThemeForest
site Themes I specialize in high quality animated transitions and design
layout and design eye candy.

Temp gh-pages site is: https:/shareme.github.io

wip bizshow theme web
demo:[https://shareme.github.io/bizshow/](https://shareme.github.io/bizshow/)
(still in process of finalizing visual style changes, sales copy, etc)

I will be updating my behance and dribbble and that with my theme visuals this
week...process screenshots of course can be found on my twitter posts.

It needs to be remote, have NO FEAR I do have time tracking apps to use if its
not flat fee.

NOTES: I have not branched into copywriting but I am retraining myself and
should be using that side of brain in a few weeks. Than the next thing I will
be tackling is illustrations, vector art, and logo design.

TOOLS: Gimp, Bootstrap, Jquery, CSS, HTML, Inkscape, MISE, MS EDGE, Chrome,
FF, Opera, GitHub's Aotm Editor, GIT, ettc

Thanks for reading, if I do not match than I hope you find an ideal match to
your dev and design needs here.

------
zephyrfalcon
SEEKING WORK -- Jacksonville, FL -- remote/freelance

I am an experienced Python developer, having used the language in all kinds of
areas and situations, including web development (Django, Pylons, Google App
Engine, Flask, CherryPy, etc), GUI development, database access (using MS SQL
Server, MySQL, and Postgres, among other things), scripting, backend
development, automated testing, data extraction and parsing/ETL, etc.

I am looking for part-time work if at all possible (although full-time would
be OK too). If you are looking to get a small project done, or you have an
existing project where some maintenance work needs to be done on a regular
basis, then I would love to hear from you.

I am also available for technical writing (I kept a programming blog for many
years, mostly about Python).

(For the record: Although Python is my main programming language, I am also
interested in, and have worked with, many other programming languages,
including C, D, Delphi, Go, C#/Mono, Ruby, OCaml, Prolog, Lisp, Scheme, etc,
on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux systems. I am also available to work on
projects in these languages.)

Website: [http://aquila.blue](http://aquila.blue)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: embedded/IoT systems engineering, development processes, product
quality, DevOps implementation and training

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: preferred

I'm an experienced (>10 years) embedded software engineer with management
experience. I have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. I've introduced modern
methodologies to my teams, including agile development all the way to DevOps
for embedded. A lot of my career was spent working on safety-critical systems
up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

    
    
      * organise and manage your development efforts
      * manage your product
      * advise in assuring the quality of your product
      * create fast feedback loops all through the development cycle (DevOps)
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * train your team
      * improve development processes
      * interact with regulatory bodies
      * help you comply with safety regulations
    

An overview over my current projects:

    
    
      * managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot
      * advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D) automotive electronics component
      * advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space
      * coaching an experienced team on improving their development workflow to increase speed and quality
      * training and advising several German Fortune 500 companies on DevOps philosophy, processes and implementation
    

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[http://www.fitnessration.com.sg](http://www.fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK | Seattle (remote preferred, travel OK)

Hey there, I'm a polyglot full-stack freelance programmer with a specialty in
scientific data visualization. I'm also comfortable with your usual
programming tasks like figuring out an under-documented API, turning high-
level requirements into actionable plans and then code, evaluating which 3rd-
party library is the best to use in a particular situation, and so on.

As a freelancer, I've worked on graph visualizations of pharmacological data,
made data dashboards, worked on Big 4 company projects, built apps with React
Native and Electron. I've helped bring products to market and built proof-of-
concepts. I have dual degrees in CS and studio art, spent several years at the
University of Washington working on serious games in microbiology, and cut my
teeth writing simulations of complex systems.

I'm friendly, communicative, have opinions both on design aesthetics as well
as tools, and enjoy the fresh challenge of learning a new domain.

Most-used tools:

* Javascript stack: Node.js, ES6, React, D3.js, React Native, Electron

* Python stack(s): Django, pandas, matplotlib, scikit, sklearn, basemap

Also used: C# / .NET framework, Java

Gmail: rowan.copley

GitHub: github.com/dovinmu

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote

=====================================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool things! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you! Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, Vue, CSS3,
SASS/SCSS, Stylus, Less, Wordpress, Animation & Canvas, Graphic design,
Webpack 1/2, HTML5, jade/pug, CoffeeScript, Typescript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io) (needs some update)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

------
kamil_rafikov
SEEKING WORK - Russia, REMOTE

What can I do for your business? I live on the edge and I can push your
business to the edge by playing one of the following roles in your company:
business analyst, manager-architect, or developer-architect

My practical and theoretical background:

* web-based business software development with use PHP/Yii/Symfony and related stuff; project management in startup environment; system software development with use of C++/Java and related stuff;

* sociology and culturology (including travels over 20+ countries and 70+ cities/towns on 3 continents, and also trekking in 4 types of mountains);

* low-level biology and medicine; general biology and wildlife management;

* education.

My CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2017.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2017.pdf)

My book about managing software startups for novice investors and businessmen:
[http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Softwar...](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Software_Startups_by_Kamil_Rafikov.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

Skype: kamil.rafikov

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups. Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['node','react','react-native'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure re-natal reagent pedestal)
      * Go {'appengine', 'aws'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
engineering management, product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, Shift, Sosh, Getaround, Codecademy,
Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others. Currently
represented by [http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to me at hn@turbines.io

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK - Houston, TX / Remote / Travel OK

I am a full-stack web developer writing front-ends with React, Redux &
TypeScript and back-ends with Python, Django or Flask, and postgresql.

I'm comfortable doing anything from simple maintenance & feature addition to
creating an MVP for your project.

Some technologies I have experience working with:

    
    
        Backend => Python, golang, node.js
        Frontend => React, Redux, preact, riot, SASS, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, CoffeeScript, TypeScript
        Storage => postgresql, sqlite, redis
        Cloud & devops => AWS, Docker, dokku
    

I cut my coding teeth writing compilers in C++ and Scheme, so I'm happy
working with pretty much anything.

Available: As soon as I finish watching Altered Carbon. :)

You can check me out further at:

My website: [https://upvalue.io](https://upvalue.io)

My GitHub: [https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

If you're interested in working with me, you can contact me at phil@upvalue.io
- my phone # is available on my website.

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany, remote or Europe preferred.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 (AngularJS / Angular 2 in particular,
recently Vue.js as well) and many other web-related technologies. I'm a long-
time Java / Spring developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as well,
particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

I help companies in terms of software quality and knowledge transfer: Test
automation (both on the front-end using tools like Protractor and on the back-
end with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
adopting new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
zoner14
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote Ok I'm a software consultant who has
worked creating web and enterprise applications at companies ranging from
small to large. I aim to focus on your needs, your problems, and your goals
given your constraints. I want to work with you and do what’s necessary to
innovate and advance your cause.

Technologies: Nodejs, Javascript (ES 3/5/6+), Typescript, Express, Sequelize
Python, Django, Flask React, Redux, VueJS, Angular 1/2, html, css, scss React
Native Postgres, Reds, MongoDB Webpack, Babel AWS, Heroku

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-UFUwX8--
UbeVFQUHRTd0lQRD...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-UFUwX8--
UbeVFQUHRTd0lQRD..).

Website: [http://www.nickdrane.com](http://www.nickdrane.com)

Email: nicholasdrane@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholasdrane/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholasdrane/)

I am available to start working immediately.

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK. [https://qureshimedia.com/](https://qureshimedia.com/)

Location: NYC

Grinding since 2009.

Remote : Yes

Design. Web. Mobile. Prototype.

Front End: We deliver HTML/CSS/JS.

Landing pages

Content Strategy

Web Sites

Mobiel app DESIGN.

Basic SEO ( nothing fancy)

Our bread and butter is business idea validation. If you have a business idea
and want to validate or test the market demand before building a MVP nobody
wants, we can help. We write copy / build a professional landing page, start
testing and or build a prototype you can have users test. We do a LOT of work
for BIG ad agencies in NYC to keep the lights on, put food on the table. We
have a small office in silicon alley in NYC if you want to meet. Its in a
bakery on the second floor.

Availability: March maybe June by the time you contact us. We are a small
professional team and get booked with paid work fast.

$125/hr. Pay as you go. No long term contracts.

Working on this right now: ( We have work to show via email)
[http://brigade.qureshimedia.com/](http://brigade.qureshimedia.com/) ( on our
staging)

contact(at)qureshimedia.com (mention HN)

------
m0nhawk
SEEKING WORK - Data Scientist | Data Engineer | Team Lead

Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Data Scientist with a M.S. in Physics and strong math, statistics and
algorithmic background. Passionate on finding business insights from the raw
data. Experienced with a few programming languages (including C/C++, Haskell,
Python, R, C# and MATLAB) and both SQL and NoSQL databases.

* I've built a data analysis platform for XroadMedia, which was presented on the IBC 2017. It's consists of the ELK stack coupled with Python analysis and management scripts.

* Increased performance and runtime for Genesys on their reporting tool by both improving SQL (MySQL and MSSQL) queries performance and Python calculations (with improving loading of data files from various sources: servers and S3) via vectorisation and algorithms changes.

* For Devographics I was working on data analysis models (particularly regressions, classifications and clustering) with R scripts and connected R models with Java backend and ElasticSearch database.

Technologies: _Programming Languages_ : Python, R, C++, C#, Wolfram
Mathematica; OS: GNU/Linux, Windows; _data_ : MySQL, PostgreSQL,
ElasticSearch-LogStash-Kibana, InfluxDB; _etc_ : Docker, Amazon AWS (EC2, SES,
S3...) stack, ETL, data analysis, data science, data visualization, data
manipulation (Python pandas, R tidyverse), basic Tableau experience

Résumé/CV:
[https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/xyywYMhCRLWC7M8](https://cloud.andrewpro.me/s/xyywYMhCRLWC7M8)

Email: andrew.prokhorenkov@gmail.com | me@andrewpro.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aprokh/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aprokh/)

------
craigtp
SEEKING WORK - Liverpool, UK - Remote preferred, open to a small amount of
travel.

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a full-stack analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET framework, leading complex and challenging enterprise software
development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable and
efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable business
value.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global microservices infrastructure supporting
millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in varying
industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same for
you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

More information including direct links to my Resume/CV and all contact
information is on the front-page of my website:
[http://craigtp.co.uk/](http://craigtp.co.uk/)

------
git-pull
SEEKING WORK: Chicago, USA. GMT -6. | Remote Only | Senior Programmer w/ Open
source + Startup background

Location: Chicago (CST)

CV: [https://cv.git-pull.com](https://cv.git-pull.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/tony](https://github.com/tony)

Website: [https://git-pull.com](https://git-pull.com)

Consulting page: [https://git-pull.com/consulting/](https://git-
pull.com/consulting/)

I do consulting at a flat rate starting at $5k. I specialize in ECommerce
integration with Stripe for SAAS / subscription services, Django, Python, ES6,
Webpack, and Vue.js.

I've worked at Social Amp -> Merkle (acquired), Boostable (W14). I've created
several successful open source projects and contributed to hundreds of others.
I dig startups and get stuff done. Always looking for a chill boss / place to
work with, and to do what I like: Code!

------
AKluge
SEEKING WORK, Austin, Tx or remote

Highly experienced in the design and development of instructional content and
applications in mathematics and physics for a higher ed audience. Seeking
collaboration in all phases of design and development with universities and
other creators of instructional content with the goal of improving
instructional processes and techniques. Experience includes highly successful
time in instructional design in academia, as well as significant private
sector development.

    
    
      - Instructional design
      - Visualizations and simulations
      - Scientific computing and numerical methods
      - OpenGL, WebGL, GPU computing
      - Web based or installed applications
    

Website: [http://www.vizitsolutions.com/](http://www.vizitsolutions.com/)

Email: akluge@vizitsolutions.com

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/avkluge](http://www.linkedin.com/in/avkluge)

------
O4epegb
SEEKING WORK

Location: Russia, St. Petersburg

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Warm country only :)

Technologies: Basically any Javascript, have solid experience with React,
Typescript, MobX, Redux, Node, Express, Jest, Webpack, PostCss, Css-in-Js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniildemidovich/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/daniildemidovich/)

Email: daniil.demidovich@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/O4epegb](https://github.com/O4epegb)

Converting business goals into robust and maintainable code.

Strong understanding of modern Javascript/Typescript, HTML, CSS. Love
practical UX design, smooth animations and performance.

3 years of frontend experience, but also have recent 8 month experience with
Node.js, mostly Express REST-like API gateway servers with SSR for react
applications. Willing to learn other backend languages.

Would like to work in a team with good remote culture, which focus on
deliverables and user satisfaction.

------
robinrob
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred - Edinburgh, UK

I am a professional full-stack web/mobile developer based in Edinburgh with 7
years experience. I am experienced with a wide range of technologies and
complex/technical business domains, and can get up to speed quickly. I am
passionate about always doing a good job and great code design, balanced with
pragmatism. I'm known for being really easy to work with and always keep
clients in the loop with communications and updates. Please see my website for
more details.

Technologies: Python 2 & 3, Javascript, Ruby, Typescript, Swift, Java, HTML,
CSS, SASS, Shell, MySQL, PostgreSQL, AngularJS, Flask, Pyramid, iOS, AWS,
Heroku, Salesforce.

Résumé/CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

Blog: [https://rsmith.io/blog/](https://rsmith.io/blog/)

Email: robin@rsmith.io

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

I am a strong data engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and streaming pipelines, and cares about producing clean, elegant,
maintainable, robust, well-tested Scala / Spark code.

Core Skills:

● Kafka, Spark Streaming, Avro

● Cassandra (DevOps, Data Modeling)

● Graph Modeling / Algorithms / Queries (with Spark GraphFrames and Neo4J)

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Git, Docker, Akka Streams, Apache Ignite, Parquet, HBase,
Zookeeper, HDFS, ElasticSearch, AWS (EC2/AutoScG/S3/RedShift/EMR).

Professional Background (formerly): ETL Developer / Traditional DWHs /
Kimball's and Data Vault Methodologies

Educational Background: Computer Science

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

My hourly rate is EUR 80.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote or onsite - Part-time or 1-6 month
contract

Skills:

– iOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality ARKit Development

– Growth

– Solidity Contracts & Web3 Dapp Development (I am learning these now as I
build a dapp)

I specialize in developing iOS apps. Several of my apps were handpicked and
featured worldwide by Apple. I've built social, gaming, messaging, lending,
consumer, and location-based products.

I also excel at growth. I've led marketing teams and grown products at
sustained double-digit month-over-month rates.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit, iMessage extensions, Firebase, JavaScript,
Solidity, Truffle, AWS, Sketch, Heroku, HTML5, CSS3, SQL, Wireframing, and UX.

Website: [https://atmorales.com](https://atmorales.com)

Email: tony@atmorales.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
pi_neutrino
SEEKING WORK

Location: Wellington, New Zealand

Remote? Yes

Willing to relocate? For the right role, maybe!

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, PHP, Backbone, Angular, React, Knockout,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, plus the million billion other fiddly ones we all
brush past/through in our own work

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/tu299jxtp2i3jhl/CV.docx](https://www.dropbox.com/s/tu299jxtp2i3jhl/CV.docx)

Email: pineutrino@gmail.com

Hi there! I'm a web developer, a generalist programmer, and I adore building
squiggly and robust tech-thingies. I've been in professional web dev for over
eleven years, five of which have been remote contracting. It's great fun!

I've been the lead programmer / CTO for several startups. I'll also happily
pootle around with devops/sysadmin tasks, chat with non-techy clients,
troubleshoot their troubles and help un-bamboozle them about horrendous tech
issues, mentor junior developers and designers who might find our million
billion sub-fields of programming a wee bit daunting, and host a mean beer
o'clock on Fridays.

Technologies I've have experience with: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, PHP, Backbone,
Angular, React/Redux, Knockout, PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, plus the million
billion other fiddly bits and bobs we all brush past/through in our own work.

Here's a bunch of references:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip](https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip)

And here's a bunch of case studies:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.doc](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.doc)

------
weehlyn
Location: Any

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Java, Android,iOS, C#

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1R4oT8XlY3E3MkqpdjR_MztA97ub...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1R4oT8XlY3E3MkqpdjR_MztA97ubFk6RU/view?usp=sharing)

Email: lubchenko88alex@gmail.com

My name is Alexey Lyubchenko. I have +7 years Android Developer experience
(have a lot of Google Play publications), 8 years of Java developer experience
and 8+ years of C# .Net Developer experience. I also have experience in iOS
Swift development. I worked i USA as Web and Android developer (front and back
end). My current location is Russia but im ready to relocate. I have a big
passion and im very goal-orientated person, self-motivated and very skilled!
Please see attached resume. I hope you will like it and hope to hear from you
back soon. My skype ID is: weehlyn.

------
LilyJ
SEEKING WORK: NYC or Remote

We, paren, are a small consultancy. We've worked with top startups backed by Y
Combinator, Techstars, and 500 Startups. We are startup founders ourselves and
understand the nature of startups. Startups come to us for help with creating
prototypes, product development, building integrations, building
microservices, and improving general software design and architecture. This is
us talking about using ReactNative with ClojureScript at Clojure/west:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHQAMrShHu8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHQAMrShHu8)

Technologies: React, React Native, Ruby on Rails, Node, Clojure, and
ClojureScript.

Website: [https://www.paren.com](https://www.paren.com)

Email: hello@paren.com

P.S. We love functional programming and lisp, hence our name, paren(thesis).

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Data migration, transformation, and processing. Prototype
development. Feasibility studies.

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

I focus particularly on taking on “weird” or niche data or exploratory
projects end-to-end; things that wouldn’t be a fit for a standard web or
development agency.

Previous work:

* Custom domain specific language (DSL) to encode business rules for computer vision system (Common Lisp)

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation. (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
bdukic
SEEKING WORK Location: Toulouse, France

Remote: Yes

Full-stack web developer (7+ years), background in physics, previously co-
founded a small software development agency and did a lot of freelancing,
mostly mid-complex web apps, looking for new projects.

Technologies: Python, Django (Django Rest Framework, GeoDjango), Linux, Lua,
Javascript, PHP, (Social Media) API's

Technologies (secondary): PostgreSQL, MySQL, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, Fabric,
Drupal, Symfony, C#,

Rate: $60/hr

Personal web: [https://lansor.co/boni/](https://lansor.co/boni/)

Github: [https://github.com/bonidjukic](https://github.com/bonidjukic)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bonidjukic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bonidjukic)

Email: boni at djukic.com.hr

More information on request.

------
NotKrisKelly
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes (or onsite in downtown Seattle)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, tvOS, Swift, AVKit, React Native, React, JavaScript, ES6,
Fastlane, GraphQL, Postgres, Ruby, Rails, node.js, Elixir, Phoenix

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristopherbkelly/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kristopherbkelly/)

Email: kris@kriskelly.me

I'm a senior developer with 11+ years of experience on both web and mobile
platforms. My most recent project was a tvOS app in Swift, but I also have
quite a bit of JS experience and am very comfortable with React Native. I'm
also comfortable working on the API side in Rails, node.js, or potentially
even Elixir/Phoenix. I've gotten used to working remotely, but I don't mind
going onsite for the right client.

------
robterrin
SEEKING WORK - New York, US - Local preferred, open to remote and travel
opportunities.

Information Security and Compliance expert with nearly a decade of experience
assessing, monitoring and building security solutions.

I work with information security, operations and risk management teams at
financial institutions (banks, lenders, broker/dealers and insurance
companies) to help prioritize security objectives, comply with
rules/regulations and implement technology solutions. Policies, network
security, IDS, SIEM, PKI, IDAM, AWS security, project management, systems
integration and vulnerability assessments.

Past Projects:

\- Vendor selection and implementation of Security Incident and Event Manager
(SIEM) for a Managed Services Provider (MSP). Developed a scoring method and a
risk-based selection process for network and device monitoring software at an
IT services provider with 100+ clients.

\- Modified and improved legacy IT financial controls and trading systems for
a Fortune 500 energy trading company. Detected errors and remediated mistakes
in a custom Value at Risk (VaR) system and trading platform, leading to a
reduction of time to address tickets from an average of 10 to 3 days.

\- Developed statistical model for incident detection and likelihood of
breach. Performed research and produced a unique solution integrating threat
vectors specific to the client's needs.

\- Designed and architected a visitor management system for a large U.S.
Federal client. Managed 16+ development team and delivered project on time and
under budget. Custom Java frontend, Oracle backend and various customized off-
the-shelf tools in-between.

Website:
[https://www.tailriskconsulting.com](https://www.tailriskconsulting.com)

Email: rob.terrin@tailriskconsulting.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/robert-
terrin-430ab28](https://www.linkedin.com/in/robert-terrin-430ab28)

------
simonhfrost
SEEKING WORK

Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Frontend Engineer (6+ years). Experience in both building and extending
complex web frontends.

My experience in startups with rapidly evolving products means I can help
with: scoping, technical feasibility, design, and future extensibility of
features.

Technologies: Javascript, ES6, React, Angular, Redux, SASS, SCSS, Webpack,
Gulp, Yarn, Babel, whatever it takes to get the job done.

Rate: 600€/day

Personal website: [https://simonhfrost.com](https://simonhfrost.com) Github:
[https://github.com/simonhfrost](https://github.com/simonhfrost) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/simonhfrost](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simonhfrost)

Email: simonhfrost+hn (at) gmail.com

------
driverdan
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Software, Engineering Leadership

I'm an experienced freelancer who brings both software engineering skills and
leadership experience.

My tech focus is JavaScript (all the standard buzzwords, node, React, ES6,
etc) but I have extensive experience with Ruby, some experience with Python,
PHP in the distant past, and will learn anything else.

I also have experience with AWS (lost track of everything I've done, last
project was Lambda) and some devopsy stuff (docker, vagrant, etc).

In my last full time role as Director of Engineering I managed a 15+ team and
hired half of them. I can help build early stage teams and create an
engineering hiring plan. I can also act as team lead for your remote
freelancers.

Site: [http://driverdan.com](http://driverdan.com)

------
ee99ee
SEEKING FREELANCER

LOCATION: Remote, Eastern Europe or Asia time zone

ROLE: Senior full-stack PHP developer

SKILLS: PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS/SASS, Scala (optional)

DETAILS: Looking for a developer with backend PHP and frontend JavaScript
experience. Extremely interested in developers with experience or with an
interest in learning Scala.

Ability to work both in a team setting and independently is very important.
Developer will be joining a widely distributed team but will be expected to
work roughly normal business hours in his/her time zone. Occasional late-night
or early-morning meetings may be required, but not often.

Especially interested in developers based in Europe and Asia-Pacific time
zones. This is a full-time (~40h/week) freelance position that is expected to
last most of 2018.

CONTACT: cmiller11101@gmail.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, Vue, Angular,
jQuery, D3), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits and optimisations.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
invalidOrTaken
SEEKING FREELANCER / SEEKING WORK

Location: Provo, Utah

Profit from my poor planning! Let me be your dorky subordinate freelancer that
you contract the crappy stuff out to!

You: an experienced freelancer with more work than you can handle --- or maybe
you just have an eye for arbitrage.

Me: a better programmer than businessman. I'm going back to school in April
and need to pay for tuition. A lot of my problems would disappear with a good
amount of work at $20-30/hr (1099) for a few months (or possibly longer; let's
talk).

"He quoted his rate first, which is _stupidly_ low, and he wasted my time
telling me about his problems? This guy is like the worst freelancer ever."
Yes! Now's your chance to nab that sweet sweet middleman money!

"No one could be that desperate." Dude, I wrote this last night upon returning
from a 10PM - 2AM janitor job. Trust me, I am _good to go_.

"OK, well, can you, like, actually do anything?"

Yes! My main focus has been Clojurescript/React SPA's. My last gig was for a
venture-backed SF startup. Before that I spent a couple years slaving away on
a cross between Excel and a Lisp environment, rendered in SVG by CLJS. I've
also done work in Ruby and Python, though I'm weaker on their standard
libraries. Do I mind boning up on anything, unpaid? No. Remember: _janitor_.

"I mean, we're talking remote here, are you going to be a giant headache?" No.
I have experience working remote, probably just like you, and know the
pitfalls.

"What's the catch?" In the end, of course, you'll have to judge for yourself!
From my side though: I'm looking to satisfice on deal flow, rather than
optimize on rate. Hopefully we can help each other.

Tab over to your email (c'mon, you know you have it open), and send any sort
of message to devarbitrage@gmail.com. It will automatically respond with my
name, phone number, and actual email. Let's talk!

------
uber1geek
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

I am a Backend Engineer, focused on the performance-oriented development of
web-services, and back-end components using Django, and other Python-related
technologies. I've been working for the past 6 years, with Python and Django,
Django REST Framework on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript on the front-
end (I also have some familiarity with React.js).

I’m passionate about programming, user experience, and communities, I am the
lead organizer of Google Developers Group in Kashmir Valley since 2011.

I've worked extensively with early age startups helping them from ground zero,
and with distributed teams.

Resume: [https://ubergeek.me/resume/](https://ubergeek.me/resume/)

Email: hire at ubergeek . me

------
HemantPawar
SEEKING WORK

Location: India

Remote only (Full or part-time)

I'm a Vanilla JS developer and primarily develops browser extensions for
Firefox, Chrome, and Safari web browser. I successfully completed 40+ projects
in past 8 years as a freelancer. I also worked in an early stage incubated B2B
product based startup so I have a good understanding of how startup ecosystem
works and the challenges faced by a startup, building an MVP, business model
canvas etc. Right now I'm travelling + freelancing.

GitHub: [https://github.com/HemantPawar](https://github.com/HemantPawar)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pawarhemant)

Email: hemant@hemantpawar.com

------
dustanbower
SEEKING WORK - Remote, US-based

Remote: Yes (have worked exclusively remotely for past 6 years)

Willing to relocate: No

I've been doing full-stack work for the past 6 years, with Python and Django
on the back-end and HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and jQuery on the front-end. I've
also worked with the Django REST Framework and React.js. I'm intimately
familiar with schema and data migrations, including migrations between Django
projects. I've worked extensively with startups and with distributed teams and
am open to occasional travel.

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8b4x4qzEFAOS0FFb1NhcDBOVkE/view)

Email: dustan.bower at gmail

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/exclusively

Willing to relocate: No, remote only please.

Fuzzy Logic - DevOps Process Consulting - Linux Systems Administration -
Network Management

I help SaaS companies save money on hosting through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there.

Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

\- [[https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)]

\- hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

\- [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf](https://www.fuzzy-
logic.org/file/Lee_Whalen_Resume.pdf)

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Manchester, UK based)

I'm a freelance Laravel developer. Comfortable with all aspects of web
development, front-end, back-end and dev ops.

My chosen stack/technologies:

● Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu (w/ Ansible)

● JavaScript, jQuery, Vue.js

● HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[https://chrisloftus.co](https://chrisloftus.co)

My GitHub has a small React Native (iOS) quiz app and a task management app
that I'm building with Vue.js and Vuex.
[https://github.com/chrisloftus](https://github.com/chrisloftus)

Blog: [https://chrisloftus.github.io](https://chrisloftus.github.io)

Email me: chris at blackflare.co to talk about your project!

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Lead Web Developer.

Skills:

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Crypto/Blockchain - mostly the theoretical parts (understanding of different Proof of Stake algorithms, Solidity contracts) - Highly motivated to work with this.

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK

Remote Remote - yes

Willing to relocate: No

So basically I am looking for freelance gigs/part time contract work. I can
write automation scripts, web scrapers and bots(Slack, Facebook.. whateva,
including Crypto Bot).

Since crypto fever is everywhere, I wrote a couple of tools for Crypto Space.
Check the videos links below:

\- Coin Finder
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv5NDiWonlw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv5NDiWonlw))

\- CryptoSpread -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8szBKoY1AE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8szBKoY1AE)

Oh you may also check my profile at
[http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me)

Have a nice day!

~~~
pknerd
Just finished up this for a client. Twit SMS

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGC4kyuI9G8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGC4kyuI9G8)

------
gilli
\---

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer from Iceland with solid solutions to
your frustrating problems.

\---

I can help you with:

UX Design - The most important aspect of every product if you ask me. Let's
work together to make user flows, wireframes and prototypes to get a clear
overview of the products goals and how the user will achieve them.

UI Design - This is where we add your brand and details to the wireframes.
Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. I got the skills to work
with your developers, or on my own, to make your product superb.

You can checkout some of my previous work at
[https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)

Let's work together! Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

\---

~~~
invalidOrTaken
I have worked with Gilli, and he is superb.

------
andys627
SEEKING WORK

Hello! I'm looking for contract jobs doing front end and/or full stack JS
development. I've been working exclusively in React/Redux for the past year.
Most recently I've been working on a React app with 3 main challenges: 1) run
well on both web and Amazon Fire stick (HTML5 container) using a shared code
base; 2) API driven video browser/player (like Netflix/Prime Instant Video)
and 3) a WebRTC video implementation.

Location: Reno, NV, USA

Remote: Yes. Available for some travel.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: React/Redux; Node; Angular; HTML/CSS; full stack JS, WebRTC,
TDD, git, deployment/devops, project management, engineering management

Résumé/CV: www.andrewsamuelsen.com

Email: andrew.samuelsen@gmail.com

Rate: $100/hr

------
kika
SEEKING WORK

Location: SF Bay Area, California, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but can fly for brief periods

Technologies: AWS/Azure/Baremetal/DevOps/CI-
CD/Jenkins/Python/Perl/Javascript/Purescript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kikap/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kikap/)

Email: kika@kikap.com

DevOps Architect, Senior Engineer, Manager/Mentor/Leader. Expert in scaling,
datacenter migrations, CI/CD process and pipelines, migration to (and from!)
cloud. Can work as a developer from web applications (Purescript/Node) to
Windows desktop (C++, OpenGL, Qt, etc), but prefer to concentrate on
scalability and devops.

------
MHM5000
SEEKING WORK | Iran | Full-stack Engineer and UI/UX Designer

13 Years of experience in different areas of computers and trying to get out
of Iran.

Remote: OK (payment: bitcoin or some other popular crypto-currency)

Relocation: OK (Extremely preferred)

Tech: Python, Django, HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, MySQL, Ubuntu, jQuery, Apache2

CMS: Wordpress, Joomla, Prestashop, vBulletin, IPBoard

CSS Frameworks: Twitter Bootstrap, Zurb Foundation, Semantic UI, UI Kit

Other: Browser Extension

Software: Adobe CC (Photoshop, Illustrator, After Effects)

Looking jobs for: Web developer, UI / UX Designer, Motion Graphic, Managerial
positions

Preferably: Senior and higher positions

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mojtahedi/)

Email: gerdoo1397@gmail.com

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin - Content Marketing / Marketer

\- Content Production (Blog Content, Product Writings, Newsletter)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign, Growing your Mailing List)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Best Practices Guidance, SEO, Conversion
Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion (Social Media, Reddit, HN, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization & Assistance (e.g. Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registrar, Initial Setup)

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Looking forward
to hearing from you,

Website: [https://www.iamliesa.com/](https://www.iamliesa.com/)

------
melloyellow
SEEKING WORK - London, UK or REMOTE Senior Full Stack Developer with over 15
years experience including at some of the leading companies in their
respective industries.

Comfortable leading projects or working as part of a team on MVPs, products,
agency work, e-commerce and more.

Skills: JavaScript, Node, React, Vue.JS, PHP, Laravel, GraphQL, Apollo 2,
Next.JS, HTML, CSS, MySql, PostgreSQL

Daily rate: £450

Website: [http://craigcartmell.london/](http://craigcartmell.london/)

YunoJuno: [https://uk.yunojuno.com/p/craig-
cartmell](https://uk.yunojuno.com/p/craig-cartmell)

Email: craigcartmell1@gmail.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native, with extensive experience building of
web applications, e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot AWS, Docker,
Ansible I have a research background in data analysis. I also have experience
with Golang, React, Clojure, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk, TensorFlow and
more recently Solidity. Some recent examples from my portfolio:

* Airbase - Coming Soon. An app to manage hundreds of app subscriptions using virtual credit cards. [https://angel.co/airbase-1](https://angel.co/airbase-1)

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [http://joypost.me](http://joypost.me) \- An app(with an SMS bot) to send beautiful printed postcards to your loved ones.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform(for print on demand) and online courses.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del+hn@gmail.com

------
up_and_up
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Michigan

Expert Fullstack Ruby on Rails/Nodejs Developer with 10 years experience.
MVPs, Large legacy projects, Emergency fixes. Great communicator. Excellent
knowledge and experience across a number of domains: fintech, healthcare,
ecommerce, education, security. Also extremely strong in DevOps, AWS, Chef,
Terraform. Worked on many large Rails and NodeJS projects that have scaled to
Millions of users.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, Node, Serverless, React, HTML/CSS, full stack JS,
security, TDD, git, deployment/devops, AWS, project management

Résumé/CV: www.featlabs.com

Email: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

------
yongelee
SEEKING WORK - Toronto, Remote OK

You have an idea and want to turn it into reality.

You waste time with repetitive tasks that you know can be automated.

I want to help you make that happen.

I'm a web developer who focuses on creating startups that are web app based.

An example of a web app I created. (React, Redux, Node, Express, Mongodb)

[https://roadto4k.com](https://roadto4k.com)

This doesn't look like a lot but the backend functionality is quite complex.

my github: github.com/yongelee

If you need something built, time saved by automating time wasters, or
something technical let's talk!

I want to hear about your problems and how we can build a solution around it.

email: albertkim91@gmail.com

------
dustingetz
SEEKING WORK - remote or Philadelphia - dustin.getz@hyperfiddle.net Work
history, screenshots: [http://www.hyperfiddle-
consulting.com/](http://www.hyperfiddle-consulting.com/)

Dustin and Karl are full-stack, React.js experts. We can handle anything–the
crazier, the better.

We made [http://hyperfiddle.net/](http://hyperfiddle.net/) — a Datomic IDE,
extensible in Clojure

React.js, Redux, Javascript, ClojureScript, Clojure, Scala, Java, Meteor and
MongoDB, Datomic

------
hboon
17 years in software industry in development and consulting. Enterprise
software experience. iOS app developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and
RubyMotion.

These are examples of how we can work together:

* You want a part-time CTO

* Take a project from ideation to launch

* Fix a troublesome issue or component

* Building of SDKs

* Take over long term app maintenance. Bug fixes, enhancements, keeping track of iOS upgrades

For development, I prefer to be the only developer for the scope of the
project.

Have experience working across timezones, remotely.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
elsurudo
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (EU/Eastern US-Canada), TRAVEL OK | Experienced (7+
years) full-stack web and mobile freelancer

\-----

I've had experience at organizations large-and-small in the US & Canada, and
have subsequently spent 7+ years freelancing, as well as working on my own
projects (a couple: [http://sign2web.com](http://sign2web.com) and
[http://snowbird.aero](http://snowbird.aero)). I specialize mainly in web and
mobile technologies, and have great communication skills. I also love to teach
others.

Education: University of Waterloo (Canada) Comp Sci Undergrad (Co-Op)

\---

What I can do for you:

\- design, architect, and develop products and solutions – start-to-finish

\- organize and manage development efforts

\- function as a competent individual contributor

\- interface confidently with clients and other stakeholders

\- find additional developers & other talent if the project calls for it

\- teach, train, and manage junior developers

\- subcontracts welcome

I currently live in Kraków, Poland, and sometimes team up with other talented
developers for larger projects. If your org has a need for an external
development shop, I can also help set that up.

\---

Expert in: Ruby on Rails (full-stack), Objective C, Swift,
Vue.js/JavaScript/TypeScript, Architecture, Relational schema design

Worked with: C, C#/VB.NET, Python, PHP, Java, Ember.js, + others...

Currently learning: Node.js, Scala, Elixir/Phoenix (would love to work with
these technologies, and will offer preferential rates)

\---

Resume: [http://static.twisted-leaf.com/ErnestSurudo-
resume.pdf](http://static.twisted-leaf.com/ErnestSurudo-resume.pdf) |
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/elsurudo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/elsurudo/)

Let's talk!

Email: ernest [at] twisted-leaf.com | Skype: ernest.surudo

------
lancer101
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Remote
      Position: Technical Content/Writing, Proofreading, Content Strategy
      Availability: Short (2 weeks) to Medium (3-6 months) - US-Eastern or Western Europe or flexible
    

Background: I am a programmer that is comfortable experimenting with many new
technologies and being able to write about such technologies.

I can deliver end-user documentation, beginner tutorials, transactional-
content, notices or even marketing content.

Samples available upon request.

Contact: lancer101@boun.cr

------
sasha0
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Metaclass is an agency, focused custom on ecommerce development and business
automation using Python 3 and Django.

We have experience building complex eshops, ecommerce and marketing platforms,
multi-vendor marketplaces (b2c and b2b), booking systems etc.

We use Python 3, Django, Django REST Framework, Django Oscar, VueJS,
Postgresql, Memcached, Celery, Elastic, Ansible, AWS, Ubuntu.

More info about projects - [http://metaclass.co](http://metaclass.co)

Get in touch - info@metaclass.co

------
msc
SEEKING WORK: Montevideo, Uruguay. GMT -3. | Remote Only | Full Stack Web
Developer

I've been working remotely with Django for around 6 years now, delivering web
apps and MVPs for startups.

Email: saizar.martin@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinsaizar/)

Website: [https://msaizar.com](https://msaizar.com)

Drop me a message, let's chat!

------
topliceanu
SEEKING WORK Location: London, UK Remote: yes (no relocation!) I've been
working with golang and k8s for the past two years, building a platform for
the company where I work. I can help you design and build backend systems,
improve throughput/latency for your golang services, scale on AWS/GCP.
Website: alexandrutopliceanu.ro Github: github.com/topliceanu Linkedin:
linkedin.com/in/alexandrutopliceanu/

------
hamzahrmalik
SEEKING WORK - Remote freelancer based in UK \- Native or Hybrid Android, iOS
apps.

\- Websites

\- Web apps

\- Backend, payment integration, login systems etc

\- Website, portfolio, testimonials at
[https://www.hamzahrmalik.com](https://www.hamzahrmalik.com)

\- Email: hire@hamzahrmalik.com

Rate is usually a fixed fee negotiated beforehand. I will set up a call,
discuss your project requirements we will draw up a specification and price
it. This way you know exactly what it will cost beforehand.

Thanks, Hamzah

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
gmcerveny
SEEKING FREELANCER: Remote / St Louis, MO

Know Android? Love new music tech / interactive work?

I've got an iPad music education project (I built it) that we need to put on
Android.

I'm a freelancer myself. I build interactive music things on the web, mobile,
and a little bit of arduino and desktop from time to time.

Want to help? Reach out.

Website: [https://www.artfulmedium.com](https://www.artfulmedium.com)

------
arthursfreire
SEEKING WORK

Location: Campina Grande - PB, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Android (Java), NodeJS, Angular, Python, Electron Framework,
MongoDB, REST, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Git.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/p3XJpL](https://goo.gl/p3XJpL)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/arthursfreire](https://linkedin.com/in/arthursfreire)

Email: arthursfeire [at] gmail [dot] com

------
boggie
SEEKING FREELANCER: Senior-Level Full Stack Web developer.

Location: Portland, OR Area Remote: Yes (or on-site at our Clackamas office)

Please email jobs@100seven.com with insight into the following:

* What is your experience with Wordpress and other CMS platforms?

* What is your experience with theme/template development?

* What is your experience with Plug-in development?

* What is your experience with API Integrations and development?

* What is your SEO experience?

* What is your ADA Compliance experience?

Thank you!

------
andyngo
SEEKING WORK - Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia or REMOTE

Product designer and frontend developer with 5+ years of experience designing
and building web applications. I can design and code your web app/site.

Skills: HTML, CSS, React, web design, product design, marketing design, UI
design

Hourly rate: $50

Website: [https://andyngo.me/](https://andyngo.me/)

Email: andyngoszewee@gmail.com

------
Risse
SEEKING WORK - Turku, Finland or REMOTE

My main expertise is in Drupal & PHP, from which I have over 7 years of
experience. Full-stack is also my strong suit, anything from LAMP server
administration to new frontend SPA's built with Vue or Angular.

My website: [http://polso.info](http://polso.info)

My email: kristian.polso@gmail.com

------
roybarberuk
o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~ SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance UX/UI
Web Designer/Front End Developer based in London(UK) Previous work includes
Google, Nestle, Fox's, Glenfiddich etc Can design and build full proof of
concepts from UX to design to front end functional code as well as conversion
optimisation / split AB testing. Work:
[http://dribbble.com/roy](http://dribbble.com/roy) or visit
[https://roybarber.com](https://roybarber.com) Any questions or enquiries?
email: hi@roybarber.com o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o~~o

------
farnsworthy
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Full-stack dev with extensive remote background seeking new projects. Mostly
Ruby/Rails/JS stack, AWS, Go, etc.

Thorough and caring in my approach, early contacts will receive favorable
rates.

Please contact for further discussion: farnsworthyhn@protonmail.com

------
_sdegutis
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or REMOTE

Expertise: Providing complete web and mobile solutions, from conception to
deployment.

Portfolio & Contact info: [http://sdegutis.com/](http://sdegutis.com/)

------
spirodonfl
SEEKING WORK - Sechelt, BC, Canada (must be REMOTE)

15+ year web developer with a lot of varied experience.

Website: [https://www.spirofloropoulos.com](https://www.spirofloropoulos.com)

Email: spirodonfl@gmail.com

------
nharrisjs
Seeking Work Sacramento California

Remote -ok Willing to relocate

React Redux D3 node Portfolio Http://independentviz.com Pollzter.com

Email nharrisanalyst@gmail.com

------
daveharig
SEEKING FREELANCER | Minneapolis, MN USA | Remote | iOS

$4K monthly

Contact: dave@mystride.co

